# Steursatz M6



## Booder (12. April 2013)

Hallo
habe folgendes Problem!
Habe ein M6 wo das Steuerohr ca.13cm hoch ist und eine DC-Gabel die ca. 16cm lang ist. daher brauche ich einen möglichstflachen Steuersatz.
Allerdings ist am Rahmen der Steuersatz innen Durchmesser 49,65mm und ich inde keinen Steursatz mit diesen Maßen?
Solten die nicht genormt sein?
Oder kann ich ohne weiters einen 50mm Steuersatz einpressen und das Material gibt soweit nach.
Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen sonst bekomm ich meinen DH'ler nie mehr fertig.

Gruß Booder


----------



## iRider (13. April 2013)

M6 hat ein normales 1.5 Steuerrohr. Wenn Du eine 1 1/8 Gabel hast dann brauchst Du nach SHIS:ZS49/28.6|ZS49/30 (1.5" - 1-1/8" Conversion Standard).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booder (13. April 2013)

Hi IRider
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab ist dann der Steuersatz 49mm breit aber das Steuerohr an meinen M& ist 49,65mm.
Oder seh ich da was verkehrt?
Mein Fahrradhändler meinte das sich solche Firmen wie Intense nicht unbedingt an Normmaßen halten wie Deutsche Hersteller.
Was ich mir auch nicht vorstellen kann.

Gruß Booder


----------



## iRider (13. April 2013)

Sag Deinem Fahrradhändler dass er keine Ahnung hat. 
Ist ein ganz normales 1.5 Steuerrohr. Es kann sein dass es geweitet ist wenn Du vorher einen Steelset oder sowas drin hattest, ansonsten sollte ein normaler 1.5 Reducer-Steuersatz passen. 

Und falls Du mir nicht glaubst:
http://www.canecreek.com/headset-finder


----------

